# Hello



## OCD_OPV (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello,

I've been getting more serious about coffee over the past year,

I own a Caravel and a Gaggia Classic, an Aeropress, and an MC2 grinder,

I'm currently looking for a budget hand grinder to keep me portable.

I've learnt a lot since getting my first plastic espresso machine,

hopefully I can keep improving what's in the cup


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome, OCD


----------



## OCD_OPV (Oct 25, 2017)

thank you


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

HI and welcome from me


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome from me



OCD_OPV said:


> hopefully I can keep improving what's in the cup


We all strive for and help one another with this.


----------



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------

